# High mileage a5 2.0t



## MartinK4 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi all, i first want to start off with what i currently have which is an mk4 golf 1.8t with 167k miles no major issues regular maintenance has been kept. I recently figured it is time to upgrade so im looking at the audi a5 with the m6 2.0t engine. I found a few that i like and that are affordable to me. one being a 2010 a5 with 172k miles! A lot i know but the asking price is low and only one previous owner should i stay away or what kinds of repairs will i most likely encounter. Any input is appreciated 

Sent from my LGLS885 using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow roughly 35k miles a year. Any service record available? Idk what kinda deal your getting but are you financially prepared for a large repair? I doubt you can get any sort of warranty on this.


----------



## MartinK4 (Apr 17, 2015)

There are about 14 all regualr maintenance ones but a few that caught my eye like a failed emissions test and passing said test a couple days later. And i just want to know if it will be cheaper in price and repairs than the lower mile ones its about a 5.5k dollar difference for one with 60k miles

Sent from my LGLS885 using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I'd go with 60k. Unless it's an insane deal on the one w 172k


----------

